# Carp on cranks! Wow!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Caught a 17# on a crank out on the rocky breakwall saturday night.....then went out last night and a 13# on cranks.....why are they hitting them.....spawning? 17# was on 8# and the 13# was on 6# test flouro which im thinking I should just take off my reel since it was smoked for a minute straight lol...wow...great fun!
















_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It is uncommon for carp to be landed on crank baits, but it happens. They are opportunistic feeders and will eat fish.

Congrats on the rare catch.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I caught 3 of them while using shad raps at the upper hamilton dam a few weeks ago, pretty weird. They were hooked right inside the mouth hit pretty hard on the strike. 

I caught one on a live 6" creek chub about 8 years ago at marsh lake in Fairfield. I guess like TimJC said, they WILL eat fish occasionally, lol.


----------



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

ive been fishing for carps on cranks forever, theres actually a club called carps on cranks..look it up on the internet, i use a rapala and fill it with corn juice. works great.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok troll


nbobber said:


> ive been fishing for carps on cranks forever, theres actually a club called carps on cranks..look it up on the internet, i use a rapala and fill it with corn juice. works great.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Nice catches! Random on a crank for sure.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

caught 3 cats out there this year on cranks too....very strange

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice carp!!! I fish cranks 80% of the time and usually get 2-4 carp a year on them(once even a big ole koi). I catch more channels (by a lot) than any other species out of the scioto on cranks.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have caught carp on cranks before. Catch lots of channels on cranks throughout the year, casting and trolling.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish man! I've never got one on a crank. I got one on a tube at east harbor and on waxworm on bobber though. Now you can say you got another fish Ohio species this year, congrats. 

I've yet to get one this year and I may try this week. I can usually get them to hit in heat like this when nothing else will.


----------



## bella10388 (Aug 12, 2011)

nice pic


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool! Never caught a Carp on a crankbait but catch Channel Cats fairly regular on them.


----------



## likes2fish (Aug 22, 2011)

I have never had that happen to me. I don't know if I would want to as I would probably think it was a big walleye and be disappointed to see a carp on the end of my line.


----------

